# Audi Driver: Lady Gaga Apparently #GotAnR8, and No, It's Not a GT



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We're impressed by Lady Gaga's taste. It would appear from these X17Online photos that the avant garde music star has picked up (or perhaps borrowed) a Daytona Grey V10 coupe complete with carbon blades and titanium wheels. 

Many outlets reporting the story have suggested the car is an uber rare R8 GT, with one even running video of a similar looking GT shot in the dealer inventory of Sunset Audi. Paparazzi photos of Gaga in the car suggest otherwise. 

*For those quickly scanning this story, Lady Gaga NEVER said the car was a GT. That mistake centers from some incorrect news outlets*

Speaking of the photos, it seems the R8 hasn't done much for Lady Gaga's ability to roll undercover in the LA area. More photos from this set prove that and a Twitter post by @ladygaga shortly thereafter also seems to suggests it.










If you want more on the story, we've included a few links below. We'd suggest choosing your link based on your need.

Follow Lady Gaga on Twitter * HERE. *

If you want a related story from a relatively neutral news outlet go * HERE * to Yahoo.

If you've got no issues with paparazzi shots, then you can find the original collection * HERE. *


----------

